# ispell

## calle

Noen som har erfaring med ispell som vil lage app-i18n/ispell-no, eller blir jeg nødt til å gjøre det selv?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luguber

Jeg har satt igang å lage en ebuild for ispell-no. Det eneste problemet jeg har støtt på er når jeg kompilerer den norske dictionaryen, så skriker make etter et program som heter 'unsq'. Dette programmet ligger i ispell pakka men blir ikke installert når man emerge-er ispell. Er det noen som egentlig vet hva 'unsq' gjør for noe? og/eller er det noen som vet hvordan man skal få personen som står bak ispell-ebuilden til å installere 'unsq' også?

Mvh.

Luguber.

----------

## ace

Åpne en bug på bugs.gentoo.org ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Luguber

Her er ebuild koden sålangt

```

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later 

S=${WORKDIR}"/norsk" 

DESCRIPTION="A Norwegian dictionary for ispell" 

HOMEPAGE="http://fmg-www.cs.ucla.edu/geoff/ispell-dictionaries.html#Norwegian-dicts" 

SRC_URI="http://www.uio.no/~runekl/ispell-norsk-2.0.tar.gz" 

SLOT="0" 

LICENSE="GPL" 

KEYWORDS="x86" 

DEPEND="app-text/ispell" 

src_compile() { 

cd $S 

mv Makefile Makefile.orig 

sed -e 's|../../buildhash|/usr/bin/buildhash|' Makefile.orig > Makefile 

make 

} 

src_install () { 

cd $S 

insinto /usr/lib/ispell 

doins norsk.aff norsk.hash nynorsk.aff nynorsk.hash 

dodoc README 

} 
```

Den kommer med en make error helt i slutten, klarer ikke helt å begripe hvorfor. Kom med inspill så vi kan få en norsk ispell.

Neste skritt er å oppdatere kde og koffice pakkene.

Mvh.

Luguber  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

